# Cinematic Strings 2 Black Friday Deal!



## Alex W (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick announcement that Cinematic Strings 2 is on sale for Black Friday from today until the 4th of December.

20% off, sale price $319!

For more info, please see our website here:
http://www.cinematicstrings.com/

Cheers!

-Alex


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 19, 2015)

The site is not working..?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry! The site was working fine yesterday, there appears to be a temporary glitch which we're working on now. Please try again a bit later.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks like the site is back up. Plus a bump for a really nice library.


----------



## wpc982 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes but 20 percent?


----------



## wst3 (Nov 20, 2015)

in fairness, the current price is a steal - Alex lowered the everyday price some time ago. The extra 20% off is a pretty cool bonus for some of us<G>.

Plus, it is a gorgeous string library!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 20, 2015)

The website says Resource Limit is Reached. Guess the deal is popular! I already have CS2, and it's great.


----------



## catsass (Nov 20, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> The website says Resource Limit is Reached.


It's up and down like a whore's drawers.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2015)

It will soon be 2016, and I'm yet to see a CS3 teaser, or announcement.

How likely is it that CS3 will be out during Q1-2016 ? or should I just forget about it ?


----------



## jules (Nov 21, 2015)

Alex told recently something is cooking : cs3, cinematic brass, perc, woodwins... (Maybe all of them)


----------



## IFM (Nov 21, 2015)

If you don't have CS2 yet get it...beautiful sound. Now about CS3...


----------



## thov72 (Nov 21, 2015)

308€uros---is that including our feared european VAT?


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 21, 2015)

thov72 said:


> 308€uros---is that including our feared european


nope.. they add the vat to that..


----------



## Dracutus (Nov 21, 2015)

The VAT goes on top sadly. But I'm happy to say that I invested in CS2 this morning. I'm using it through Kontact player.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 21, 2015)

> If you don't have CS2 yet get it...beautiful sound. Now about CS3...



i"m addicted to my CS2 at the mo, can only imagine what CS3 will be like 

are they rumored to be working on it?

Danny


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 21, 2015)

dannymc said:


> i"m addicted to my CS2 at the mo, can only imagine what CS3 will be like
> 
> are they rumored to be working on it?
> 
> Danny


They announced they are working on something. Fingers crossed that it'll be something orchestral! CS3 would be lovely, but getting a peek at how the team would do brass and woodwinds would be just as exciting!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 21, 2015)

I think CS2 will need another iteration to be _uniquely _competitive in the near future. There's just so many options these days, and the trend toward easy-to-use, great-sounding libraries right out of the box is gaining momentum. Adding velocity-triggered portamentos and real bow changes to the legatos would be logical step. A bit of a nightmare to execute no doubt, and Alex is probably burned out with string samples, but he's got a great platform that is just begging to take it to the next level.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Nov 24, 2015)

I have LASS and Mural Vol 1, for those "in the know" how does CS2 differ to these? My initial observation seems that CS2 can handle very fast notes rather effortlessly. Quite an attractive price hence my interest 8).


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2015)

Just noticed that the other guy behind Cinematic Strings is also guy behind Staffpad.

Any chance for staffpad integration? Or maybe with CS3


----------



## williemyers (Nov 29, 2015)

muziksculp said:


> ...How likely is it that CS3 will be out during Q1-2016 ?


how likely is it that CS3 even exists?


----------



## williemyers (Dec 4, 2015)

williemyers said:


> how likely is it that CS3 even exists?


how likely is it that CinematicStrings (the company) even still exists - for anything orther than order-taking?
btw, if I sound a bit jaded, it's only because I had *such* high hopes for this library, following my disasterous encounter with LASS. CS2 has been worth every penny of the full retail that I paid for a about 3 years ago, nad I would heartily recommend to anyone that doesn't own it, to snatch it up at $319. Worth *EVERY* penny.
But.....if you're expecting tech supt, or updates/upgrades, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 4, 2015)

williemyers said:


> how likely is it that CinematicStrings (the company) even still exists - for anything orther than order-taking?
> ...if you're expecting tech supt, or updates/upgrades, I wouldn't count on it.



They're a small team, but they certainly exist.
Have you had an issue with support? I had a great experience with them at the start of the year.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2015)

I know that they've been busy in the studio. Whether it's for personal or commercial purposes, I can not say. But overall, they've been very prompt and responsive to my questions and requests.


----------

